# Wanted: 135mm OLN Hub, 36H



## PpPete (15 Mar 2009)

Anyone have a spare 36 hole rear Hub (for 7 or 8/9 speed cassette) with 135 mm OLN they no longer need?
Any colour, any condition.


----------



## PpPete (18 Mar 2009)

Or even a complete wheel ?


----------



## spandex (18 Mar 2009)

What does OLN mean?


----------



## velocidad (18 Mar 2009)

reckon OLN Over Lock-Nut, think also known as O.L.D Over Locknut Dimension. but don't quote me ;-)


----------



## PpPete (19 Mar 2009)

velocidad said:


> reckon OLN Over Lock-Nut, think also known as O.L.D Over Locknut Dimension. but don't quote me ;-)



's right.... well I think so.


----------



## spandex (19 Mar 2009)

That is what was putting me off the sent I know it is OLD


----------



## PpPete (19 Mar 2009)

I used the terminology I found on English sites, as for example here
I know Sheldon uses "O.L.D." but, God rest his soul, he was from the "colonies"

Anyway - confusion over...
Question is, has anyone got a spare hub?


----------

